# Ti frames - 53cm vs 56cm



## atrocious (Nov 10, 2009)

Hi all -

Posted here a few months back regarding sizing, I've decided on a LC Ti but am on the fence between the 53cm and 56cm.

I'm 5'10" with a 33" cycling inseam (slightly short torso/long legs) and currently ride a 56cm Specialized Allez Elite (2003) with a shortened 100mm stem (vs 120mm stock), flipped up 16 degrees - specs are here:

http://www.specialized.com/us/en/bc/SBCBkModel.jsp?arc=2003&spid=20914&menuItemId=0

My main priority right now is comfort; I don't want more than 1" of saddle->bar drop, possibly even level. Keeping in mind my shorter torso, can I achieve that with the 53cm? I understand these frames run large for their stated size.


----------



## unboringuy (Jul 27, 2010)

If I'm not mistaken, the difference in effective top tube length between the 53 and the 56 is about an inch, so you probably could make either work. The frames do run big. I just ordered one last week and went with the 51 (I'm 5'8" with an effective biking inseam in shoes of 32; pants inseam of 30"). If your main objective is to keep saddle to bar drop to a minimum, you probably would want the 56, but that's just a guess on my part.

Have you sought out a recommendation from BD?


----------



## mikeyp.1 (May 24, 2006)

I wear 29 length-so 31 effective cycling length-right? With all spcers and stem flipped up my seat and bar are even-size 53 heat


----------



## unboringuy (Jul 27, 2010)

mikeyp.1, how does the 53 fit you? I was torn between the 51 and the 53, and Mike strongly recommended the 51 so I went with it. I think either would have been fine for me. I should receive mine this Friday.


----------



## mikeyp.1 (May 24, 2006)

fits good!


----------



## zonahoosier (Jun 28, 2010)

*Ti sizes*

I'm also 5'10" with a 33" inseam. I've gone around and tried some bikes with close geometry and have decided that the 53 would be a better fit. The 56 seems more like a 58.


----------



## Brayne (Jul 17, 2009)

My 2cents - 

5'7" 31.5" inseam barefoot.
I have the SL Ti 53.
In the back of my head I think the 51 would've been better for me BUT I ended up buying a 90mm stem and made the adjustments for the best fit and I now have over 2,000 miles since Feb. with no real sizing problems. My seat is closer to the frame than most bikes out there and I'm very comfortable.


----------



## atrocious (Nov 10, 2009)

zonahoosier said:


> I'm also 5'10" with a 33" inseam. I've gone around and tried some bikes with close geometry and have decided that the 53 would be a better fit. The 56 seems more like a 58.


Thanks for responding Zona - how's your saddle to handlebar drop and what size is the stock stem on the 53?


----------



## zonahoosier (Jun 28, 2010)

*Ti sizes*

Not sure about the saddle to bar drop, as I haven't bought a LC Ti yet, I'm waiting for the Red's to come out. I emailed BD awhile back and was told a 53 would be best for me. I also checked some bikes out and it definately seems to me that a 56 would be too large. I thought I read somewhere that the stems on the 53's were 100mm. I'm going to assume that the cranks would be 172.5 on the 53 as well.


----------



## Brayne (Jul 17, 2009)

SL Ti - 172.5 cranks with Full Ultegra 6700 kit and a 100mm ritchey stem came with mine.


----------



## psykorunr (Aug 7, 2009)

I'm 5'10" with a 32" inseam and love the 56 size. :thumbsup:


----------



## MKGcentury (Aug 26, 2010)

Here let me help you... There is this website and it is a fit calculator. You have to take measurments and plug them in and it will give you the perfect fit. 

http://www.competitivecyclist.com/za/CCY?PAGE=FIT_CALCULATOR_INTRO


----------



## MKGcentury (Aug 26, 2010)

MKGcentury said:


> Here let me help you... There is this website and it is a fit calculator. You have to take measurments and plug them in and it will give you the perfect fit.
> 
> http://www.competitivecyclist.com/za/CCY?PAGE=FIT_CALCULATOR_INTRO


I have used it myself, it works well. Used it on a BD bike I got and from using the Competive Cyclist Calc I was able to find a fit that suited. Most bike shops use a similar system, in fact, the equation it uses is the same as the body scan bike fit you see in some bike shops. The only diff is that you have to do the measurments.

http://newhorizonsbikes.com/articles/body-scan-precision-bicycle-fit-in-the-digital-age-pg215.htm


----------



## randyharris (Aug 27, 2009)

atrocious said:


> Hi all -
> 
> Posted here a few months back regarding sizing, I've decided on a LC Ti but am on the fence between the 53cm and 56cm.
> 
> ...


We have almost the same stats, I am 69.75" with 32.5" inseam and the 56cm Ti LeChamp fits like a glove. But now you need to consider the ETT of the bike as well, height and inseam alone don't tell you the whole story.


----------



## atrocious (Nov 10, 2009)

randyharris said:


> We have almost the same stats, I am 69.75" with 32.5" inseam and the 56cm Ti LeChamp fits like a glove. But now you need to consider the ETT of the bike as well, height and inseam alone don't tell you the whole story.


Hi Randy -

ETT of my current bike (geometry is in 1st post) is 563 vs 572 for the 56cm LeChamp, *BUT* I'm riding a 100mm stem vs 120mm stock on the Specialized.

I guess what I'm trying to get a feel of is whether it's a greater evil to go with a bigger bike and bring the stem in (that's what Rivendell tells you to do), or go with a shorter one and then deal with the limitations of a short head tube. 

For me the priority is comfort, I want the saddle to bar drop no greater than 1", so I'm leaning toward the 56cm LeChamp with a 100mm stem (I assume stock is 120mm). The head tube on the 53cm is what scares me.

FWIW, Mike recommended the 56cm several months back although I never had a chance to discuss it with him.


----------



## randyharris (Aug 27, 2009)

atrocious said:


> Hi Randy -
> 
> ETT of my current bike (geometry is in 1st post) is 563 vs 572 for the 56cm LeChamp, *BUT* I'm riding a 100mm stem vs 120mm stock on the Specialized.
> 
> ...


You may be either very sensitive to a specific size frame, or are putting more emphasis on it that it deserves. 572-563=9/25.4 = 0.35", that's not a big measurement in my book.

If you have any doubts I would say to check out a bike with same specs and see how it feels before you buy. In my case - I was pretty confident it would be fine, and that I could shorten the stem if needed - and if all else failed I knew the components could be removed and put onto a new frame. Not to mention of course that you do have some return privileges with BikesDirect.


----------

